# Crystal Reports Export funkz nicht to Excel



## Momoko (23. November 2005)

Ich nutze crystal reports um reports grafisch dar zu stellen (diagramm und tabelle). in der darstellung befindet sich auch eine kreuztabelle (sieht fast so aus wie ein datagrid). die kreutztabelle aus dem report möchte ich gerne nach excel exportieren. mit einem einfachem datagrid in webform funkz das auch, aber nicht mit der kreuztabelle aus crystal reports. dafür habe ich bis jetzt keine lösung gefunden.

grüsse anja


----------



## Leola13 (24. November 2005)

Hai,

Was für Formate kannst du exportieren ?
Was gibt es für Fehler(meldungen) beim Importiern in Excel ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. November 2005)

@Momoko und housewaerts: Bitte haltet Euch an Gross- und Kleinschreibung.


----------



## housewaerts (24. November 2005)

Also, ich habe das gleiche Problem. Habe einen erzeugten Report und möchte mit einem Click auf einen Button nach Excel exportieren (nicht Importieren nach CR). Hat jemand eine Idee (Code?) wie ich die Daten aus CR nach Excel bekomme?

Grüsse Matze


----------



## housewaerts (24. November 2005)

Normalerweise sollte es ja mit rechter Maustaste gehen, wenn man auf den Reprot clickt, aber Excel öffnet sich zwar, aber übernimmt keine Daten.


----------



## housewaerts (24. November 2005)

Hat denn keiner ne Lösung für meine Webform mit Report .... export to Excel


----------

